# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية >  لمسات نفسية في الخشوع في الصلاة د طارق الحبيب

## أمين المكتبة

لمسات نفسية في الخشوع في الصلاة

أ.د.طارق الحبيب

شاهدوا  بالفيديو أدناه




لمسات نفسية في الخشوع في الصلاة د طارق الحبيب



للمشاهدة او التحميل إضغط هنا


 دعواتكم بصلاح الحال

اتمني الاستفادة للجميع ..

سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك

----------


## ميرا محمد

اللهم صل وسلم علي سيدنا محمد في الاولين وفي الاخرين وفي الملا الاعلي الي يوم الدين

----------

